# Brandungsangeln bei Karlshagen



## Kegelfisch (10. Dezember 2017)

Ich werde zum Jahresanfang mal für ein paar Tage in Peenemünde Urlaub machen . Barsch und Co sollen dieses Mal aussen vor bleiben (auch in Anbetracht auf möglichen Eisgang) . Statt dessen dachte ich mal vom Strand bei Karlshagen aus nächtliches Brandungsangeln auf Plattfische zu machen . Ich weiß , daß es dort sehr flach ist . Aber vielleicht hat es da schon mal Jemand probiert und Futter müßte da auch genug vorhanden sein , wegen der Boddennähe . Lediglich der Wind aus westlichen Richtungen ist da nicht förderlich , weil er dann vom Strand ablandig weht . Als Köder sollten dort wohl auch Tauwürmer reichen , sonst müßte ich in Wolgast "Wattis" bestellen . Also - wie sind Eure Erfahrungen ?
#h Uwe


----------



## Kegelfisch (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Brandungsangeln bei Karlshagen*

na dann ; Danke für nix


----------



## Kaulsdorfer (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Brandungsangeln bei Karlshagen*

Wird wohl leider nix zu sagen geben. Musste wohl kurz nach Rügen rüberdüsen. Und dort nach Kreptitz.


----------



## Kegelfisch (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Brandungsangeln bei Karlshagen*

Danke Kaulsdorfer
Hat sich nun leider aus anderen Gruenden erledigt.
Uwe


----------



## Brutzel (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Brandungsangeln bei Karlshagen*

Moinsen... "Danke für nix" wirst du dir sicher denken wenn du nach zwei, drei Abende am Strand in deiner warmen Unterkunft sitzt. 
Usedom ist nun nicht gerade als gutes Brandungsrevier bekannt. Als ich dort noch zu Hause war ging es entweder nach Rügen oder Richtung Heiligendamm.
Problem ist der Salzgehalt...ist eher Brackwasser. Du kannst mit großem Plötzen, Brassen oder Barsche rechnen. Klar mag es auch Mal eine Flunder geben aber dann eher von den Seebrücken mit Garnelen (mit Kescher im Flachwasser gezogen) oder auf Heringsstreifen.
Wattwürmer in Wolgast zu bekommen wäre mir neu, kann sich natürlich geändert haben. Erste Station wo es die gab war in Stralsund zu meiner Zeit, auf Vorbestellung.
Wenn noch Fragen offen sein sollten kannst dich gerne per PN oder hier melden

Grüße aus Essen


----------



## Kegelfisch (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Brandungsangeln bei Karlshagen*

Hei Brutzel
War nur eine Verlegenheitsoption , da wir in Peenemünde wohnen wollten aus anderen Gründen . Anfang Januar ist das Risiko für Eis im Hafen groß (eventuell) und damit das reine Süßwasserangeln zumindest dort nicht möglich . In Karlshagen waren wir im Sommer schon baden und daher weiß ich zumindest eines sicher - so weit werfen kann ich selbst mit der Brandungsrute nicht , um auf 2 m Wassertiefe zu kommen . Ürsprünglich sollte es nur ein Kurztrip ohne angeln werden . Nun ist er garnicht möglich . 
Trotzdem schönen Dank und frohes Fest ; Uwe #6


----------

